# CMP and Sunset Beach



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Any weakies/croaks/kingfish/fluke at Cape May point jettys or Sunset Beach? I usually get a mix of these types this time of year at sunrise and sunset, but didn't know how the current fishing is here  The NJ board is usually pretty quiet, but maybe there are a few of you that fish the cape area  

Gonna be down starting this Saturday for a week, staying in Cape May ... may try the Cape May beaches early in the morning, assuming that's permitted ... and the Ocean Highway bridges, so long as the bugs aren't attacking  

I'm just bringing one setup 7ft St Croix w/ Quantum Catalyst loaded with Sufix 20lb ... bringing an assortment but thinking of using mostly flounder rigs with Gulp, kingfish rigs with FB, and maybe toss some metal.

Will make an attempt to join up with RuddeDogg and LipYanker if they're around ... if not this time, then definitely August 9th-12th when I'm down with my brothers staying at the Depot campground ... definitely easier to "escape" for fishing when I'm with "da guys" ... and it'll be OK if I smell like bait    

Thanks,
fishhead


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I was just down fishing Alexander Ave last nite. I was going for sharks but there were a couple of guys tossing tackle around the jetties. From all the guys I talked to nothing was really going on. I heard a couple of snapper blues, but the dolphins were in really close and chasing everything around. It's slowed way down in the last 2 weeks.

But dont let that stop you, ya can't catch'em on the couch!!!!

I'm usually down that way a couple times a week fishing. Maybe we'll meet up, I fish nights after work so you wont see me in the a.m. Plus the EYECANDY thats there in the evenings watching the sunset, makes it worth while even if the fish aren't biting!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Give me a shout, I am off the weekend. The back bays are still producing as well as north wildwood for the king fish. The toll bridge on ocean drive has produced some blues and dink striper. Give me a shout.609- 972-1140


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*im still in*

will pm you guys some contact numbers my private cell is dead



got yours dogg


----------



## Pete7072 (Jun 10, 2007)

I just got back from Wildwood and the first day I stopped down at Sunset beach... I got a couple sandsharks other guys were catching a couple blues and skates and another guy brought in a weakfish so everything is still there so good luck !


----------

